# Is this a Tangerine Tiger???



## chefrific (May 25, 2010)

Picked this guy up and want to know if it is indeed a Tangerine Tiger??? He is around 4-5"


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely looks like one.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like it but his colors are kinda light. Maybe its the pic. Here is a pic of mine. Hes hard to get a good pic of because hes always on the move so u might get a better idea by this vid. There are 2 fish in the vid that look very similar, the 1 with out red fins is a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Imperial" Imperial Tigress.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

It is definitely a Protomelas Taeniolatus of some sort, of which Tangerine Tigers and Red Empresses both are, there are other variants as well, the Tangerine Tiger I had seemed to have many more black tiger stripes than yours does.


----------

